# IT'S BIKER BABES BIRTHDAY!!!!!!



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 10, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 10, 2013)

Happy Birthday Maria!


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 10, 2013)

Happy Birthday BikerBabe.  

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Jan 10, 2013)

Very Happy Birthday Maria ! Skol !


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 10, 2013)

Happy birthday, BB.

MM


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 10, 2013)

Happy Birthday Maria!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jan 10, 2013)

Happy Birthday Maria!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 10, 2013)

Happy Birthday Maria. Hope you get loads of Fountain Pens for presents.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 10, 2013)

Gefeliciteerd


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 10, 2013)

Happy Birthday, and Many More!


----------



## mikewint (Jan 10, 2013)

Maria, I wish you a VERY, VERY Happy Birthday and many, many, more


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2013)

With all .... A Happy Birthday Maria !!!!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 10, 2013)

Many happy returns Maria, have a good one.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2013)

Happy Birthday Maria!


----------



## N4521U (Jan 10, 2013)

Happy birthday Babe!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 10, 2013)

Happy Birfday, Maria!


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 10, 2013)

*Happy Birthday Maria!*


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 10, 2013)

From me too!


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 10, 2013)

Party on dudette!


----------



## A4K (Jan 11, 2013)

Have a great one Maria! 

Buffnut - great one mate!


----------



## Maximowitz (Jan 11, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 11, 2013)

Hope You had a most excellent Birthday!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 11, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARIA..!!! Hope all went well on your special day...


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 11, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Maria!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 11, 2013)

Happy Birthday Maria! ENJOY!



Steve


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 11, 2013)

Heheheheh thank you so very very much guys! *hugs the lot of you* 

I had a very nice relaxed day, mom and dad spoiled me rotten - literally!
Mom and I went shopping together, and she and dad gave me a new jacket, a box of chocolate, a new DLSR (Nikon) and a new macro lens (Nikkor). 0.o *picks jaw up from floor*
So I'm still swinging between being totally moved, speechless (Yes, it IS possible!  ) - and totally ecstatic. 

So - I've spent today going to Copenhagen to pick up a few things, and when I got back home I began getting to kow my new camera better - aaand the new macro lens, it sure does take some getting used to, but I'm learning happily. 
Apart from that, not much is happening, so it's peaceful and quiet here. 
And thanks again, I love the photos and the greetings.  *happy hugs*


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 11, 2013)

Happy birthday Maria! Sounds like you had a fantastic day


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks Thorlifter, it was. 

Oh, and here's the jacket that mom gave me:


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 12, 2013)

AAAAAAAAAAAWESOME!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 12, 2013)

Damn, I've even got the proper headgear for that:
A pilot's helmet that friend Laila crocheted for me last year! 
I'll look a right nutcase!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2013)

Great.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 12, 2013)

Very COOL!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 13, 2013)

BikerBabe said:


> Damn, I've even got the proper headgear for that:
> A pilot's helmet that friend Laila crocheted for me last year!



That is so cool!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 13, 2013)

Well whack it on Maria, remember this is our nuthouse, most won't even notice...some will want one for themselves....


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok, now you have to get a picture of you wearing your newly aquired gear.  On your bike of course.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday!

Better late than never. Sorry...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 30, 2013)

Happy belated Birthday BB. I am glad to see that you had a very nice day. 8) 


Wheels


----------



## mikewint (Jan 31, 2013)

Don't Bikers wear Black Leather Jackets with an Eagle on the back?


----------

